# How this was made



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

How this threads was made. What kind tools are used to made this.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

They look almost hand cut


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I think on V chisiel but how they do that in nut thread part.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Yep--hand cut---tape or ribbon used for the spiral layout--then a hand saw and chisel--I read up on that technique many years back---but never tried it----like Azure said,"How did they make the nut?"


----------



## Lurch (Jul 18, 2014)

It might have been done with a wood threader something like this.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

If you look at the nut onthe right side. It has a piece of wood sticking out. Not a handle but I'm thinking a follower for the threads. So just a. Hole and then add a piece to ride in the thread.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

TO notice this device is used to crush apples in history. Dont know how is called in english might it have tip how its made. I dont need to make this just currious on this threads and nut.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

MasterSplinter said:


> If you look at the nut onthe right side. It has a piece of wood sticking out. Not a handle but I'm thinking a follower for the threads. So just a. Hole and then add a piece to ride in the thread.



There is 3 handles to operate this device.
It si called torkulja in my lenguage i guess it's from turque word.


----------



## bridger (Aug 9, 2012)

Azur Jahić;623578 said:


> I think on V chisiel but how they do that in nut thread part.


I've never done this, but if I needed to the first thing I'd try is drill the minor diameter, split the nut, carve the threads, glue the nut back together, fair in the threads at the join.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Azur Jahić;623650 said:


> TO notice this device is used to crush apples in history. Dont know how is called in english might it have tip how its made. I dont need to make this just currious on this threads and nut.


I believe in English it would be called a cider press.


----------

